# A bit off topic, maybe...?



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

But does anyone know if Suebee's is ok for mice, too?


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't get it. You make no sence twords me.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i would think that it's generally okay, depending on what the staple you choose for your mix is (brand of dog food or lab block). i've heard that they are not exactly the same, but close enough that it won't hurt them.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Mice with rats, that is fine. No offence, but, kind of dumb question.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

no it's not a dumb question rattus - many diet mixes are advertised as being both rat/mouse and that is not necessarily going to provide the best nutrition to both parties. suebee's however, can be easily altered and so it should generally be okay for both.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

apologies.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

There's no such thing as a dumb question!
Yeah most of the foods I see are marketed as mice/rat. Same for hamster/gerbil. I guess if you're really concerned you could search online and get an idea of what the best recommended diet is, and make sure it has that.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

um...Thanks for the rude reply, rattus. I'm not even going there....



Ono..thanks, that's what I was thinking. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you are rude. "Hint, hint."

*feelings hurt*


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> I think you are rude. "Hint, hint."
> 
> *feelings hurt*



Ok, I never did anything to you...but we can discuss this over a pm if you like.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

yea, well then PM me right now!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That's a little unnecessary. There are no stupid questions only stupid answers.
Either way I would say that suebees would be fine as long as you staple it with something appropriate for the mice. I honestly don't know much about mice so I wouldn't be able to tell you anymore. The RMCA might have more information on diets that would be mice appropriate.
http://www.rmca.org/


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, guys! Yeah, I'll need to find a good staple, too. She's been getting this crappy rat/mice mix, and now that I've got rats, I just realized maybe Nicole (the mouse...it was Paris and Nicole ) would really like Suebee's, plus all that seed mix stuff is generally crap.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Seed mixes are like the ultimate evil. Seriously.
It causes selective feeding which is also a disadvantage of Suebees. But if you provide lots of fresh fruits and veggies it should help.
Hope that Nicole likes Suebees =).


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha, well I jumped right on it and added a little in her bowl a few minutes ago...and she's gone nuts! She's so freaking happy! haha Poor thing has had a hard time lately. Paris her cagemate died about a month ago, and Nicole has not been the same. I've given her so much attention, and tried to help, but I don't know. She started having some self-destructive behaviors, and caused some hair loss under her ear. She went to the vet yesterday, and is on all kinds of meds now, but she already seems to be doing better. My poor baby! lol 

Anyways, thanks for the fast replies!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Awe well that's too bad. Sorry to hear about Paris.
Have you thought of getting her another friend when she gets better?
It's good to hear she likes the suebees. I fed my rattie that and he loved it.
I couldn't get total cereal so I used crushed children's multivitamins instead and he loved it.
I miss the little one. I can't wait to get rats again.

Oh dear I seem to have gone off topic.
I'd love to see pictures of Nicole <3. She seems sweet.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, she is just about the sweetest thing. I've thought about getting her a friend...I just don't know. She's sooo old now, and I know what'll happen...They'll get along great, Nicole will pass, and then I'll have to get a friend for the friend. Nicole pretty much chills with me all the time now. lol Well, I don't have too many pics of her, because she refuses to stay still, but I actually made a myspace for Nibbles (the one that came after Paris..) and Nicole a while back. Yeah...I know I'm a big dork. 

http://www.myspace.com/nibblesandnicole

Mice just aren't near as sociable as rats, and they just don't live long at all. Nicole has outlasted all her cagemates. Man I love that little thing so much! haha


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

It's true. Something I've been afraid of. I know someone who had gerbils and mice and they both ate eachother. =\
My dad said he had rats that did that but I don't believe him.
And if he did. That was like 30 or 40 years ago now. He also said he kept males and females together :roll: Oh my. The way people thought back then.
I never realized she was so old so probably it's a bit late for a new cage mate. As long as she's happy just playing with you =).
She's right adorable by the way =)


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! We've had her for so long..We decided to get mice before we realized how great rats were. But of course I couldn't just get rid of the mice once we got rats. They have such short lives, but they really are just so sweet.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I always wanted mice, but the guy at the store talked me into rats  I'm glad he did, but every time I see the little mice I still want to get some  Are you going to get more mice later? I would love to get some but I have enough pets for now


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

They really are sweet, but now I definitely reccomend rats to anyone who asks.  But no, I don't think I'll ever get anymore. They're just not very sociable. It does break my heart every time I go into the pet store, though. I always end up seeing some really cute one in the tank and my gf has to talk me out of it every time. lol


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Awe that's too bad =(.

I guess you have a minor case of GGMM.
I recommend avoiding the mice section of pet stores and taking someone with you at all times to keep you from buying more.
:lol:


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

ahaha I know, it's awful. I've gotten a little better, but I try to stay away from the mice completely now--mainly bc everytime I go near them, someone comes in there and asks for 4 or 5 mice for their snake. I know snakes need to eat, but..well, we won't go there. But every time I see the poor little things being jerked up by their tales, I just wanna snatch them up and run off with them! lol


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I don't blame you. It would upset me too.
They may not be as social as ratties but they are still really cute.
I wish people would feed their snakes frozen food =\

My first rat was a feeder. The snake wouldn't eat him for some reason (my friend is convinced his snake is racist and wont eat white things :roll so I took him in. He was the sweetest himi dumbo I've ever seen. I feel COMPLETELY in love <3


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww something about dumbos...man, they are too cute. Two of Roxie's babies were dumbos, and they're identical, except for a tiny white mark on the boy's back that the girl, Fiona, doesn't have.  Needless to say, we kept the girl dumbo.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I lovelovelovelovelove dumbo's =).
Probably because Felix was a dumbo.

We also have gone horribly off topic.
Feel free to PM if you wish to chat still =).


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes...we definitely have. ahaha And I have GOT to go to bed now. 

Hopefully all that craziness will be settled tomorrow...night!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

I once put my rat with a mouse and my rat killed it. Anways good luck with your dead mouse. 

Get a life Rattiegma :roll: .


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

someone needs a timeout


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Look who's talkin'


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> I once put my rat with a mouse and my rat killed it. Anways good luck with your dead mouse.
> 
> Get a life Rattiegma :roll: .


Rattus, stop!

Read the entire post again.

Rattiegma was asking if feeding Suebee's Mix (a make your own nutritionally balanced food) was fine for mice as well as our rats. The rats and mice are kept separate.

You have to stop jumping to conclusions and insulting people. THAT is no way to make friends.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Ha.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> Ha.


Is that REALLY even worth a post? Come on.

If you have problems with people, or want to post immature little comments, PLEASE keep them to PM.

I know that *I* and getting sick and tired of reading insulting little banters from you, and I'm sure others are too. Keep them where they are out of sight, and stop ruining good posts.

I am sorry guys, I don't mean to be a complete PITA and add to the brawl. Just felt the need


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> I know that *I* and getting sick and tired of reading insulting little banters from you.
> 
> I am sorry guys, I don't mean to be a complete PITA and add to the brawl. Just felt the need


You are _me_ to *STOP* insulting people, look who's talking now. First, yuor telling me to stop, then you go and do the same thing! Then you say you're sorry. Ration1802's a little _*Coo-coo*_


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that *I* and getting sick and tired of reading insulting little banters from you.
> ...


And here is the difference.

We are complaining about your behaviour, you are personally insulting people, there is a complete and total difference. Direct insults are considered bad manners on a forum, whereas someone being told to toe the line when they are getting out of hand is different. Have you not wondered why we are all saying the same things to you? Does it not make sense that YOU are the one being a problem here?


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate this forum and everybody on it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think rattus is completely aware of what is going on here & is most likely enjoying every minute of it 


(in some sort of sick twisted way that is way outside of what would be considered typical)

I'm sticking to my own form of communication regarding this type of behavior for the duration...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I sooo want your emoticons!!!

This is one of my fav's but Where can you use it???










(sorry, since the topic is Off-topic :roll


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a huge collection & I have been attempting to organize them again. I've had a lot of time lately since I had the flu. 

I have some for all occasions & for many occasions that will never work here in a G-rated forum... by the way.. can we have a vote that can get this forum to go to being at least PG-13.. would take care of some fairly recent headaches.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> (sorry, since the topic is Off-topic :roll


tag it with these & its all good


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Ha ha, those are great emoticons!! I want some. I dont have ANY. That makes me sad.   

(sorry for adding to the off-topic-ness....couldn't resist.) :lol:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm thinking this thread is far better being off-topic rather than on topic... but that's just me

cheerio folk

I'm off


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I think rattus is completely aware of what is going on here & is most likely enjoying every minute of it


Amen.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

im a moderator on another forum!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

and that forum is quite better than this one.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

its a rat forum too


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> its a rat forum too


Woo-hoo

It's called an 'edit' button - please use it. Then we can have 1 wasted post instead of 3

-Where are the mods at?!-

EDIT: To keep this 'off topic' topic on topic (confused) just wanted to add this



RCMA said:


> These dry rat/mouse foods are available in grain mix, pellet, or block form from pet stores or online. As the nutritional requirements of rats and mice are virtually identical, these foods are typically marketed for "rat/mouse." These foods are fortified for their specific nutritional needs.


Speaking about marketed mixes - BUT it does say dietary reqs are similar. Therefore, Suebees, I would assume, should remain the same as the rat mix. 

Even though it's already been decided, thought I'd throw in a reference


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry i didn't see this until now. i think the question has been answered and now the thread is just bouncing around. so it will be locked.


----------

